
Bitcoin in BigQuery: blockchain analytics on public data - cobookman
https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-data/2018/02/bitcoin-in-bigquery-blockchain-analytics-on-public-data
======
lee101
Checkout The advanced open dataset by [https://BitBank.nz](https://BitBank.nz)
and tutorial for building a trading algorithm based on the open BigQuery data
[http://blog.bitbank.nz/backtesting-cryptocurrency-trading-
wi...](http://blog.bitbank.nz/backtesting-cryptocurrency-trading-with-
bigquery/)

------
guiomie
Really cool. Would be great to have similar datasets for other coins.

~~~
lee101
Checkout The advanced open dataset by [https://BitBank.nz](https://BitBank.nz)
and tutorial for building a trading algorithm based on the open BigQuery data
[http://blog.bitbank.nz/backtesting-cryptocurrency-trading-
wi...](http://blog.bitbank.nz/backtesting-cryptocurrency-trading-with-
bigquery/)

It contains data for all the markets on poloniex

------
hhua_
Great work! Love to see more datasets coming!

~~~
lee101
Checkout The advanced open dataset by [https://BitBank.nz](https://BitBank.nz)
and tutorial for building a trading algorithm based on the open BigQuery data
[http://blog.bitbank.nz/backtesting-cryptocurrency-trading-
wi...](http://blog.bitbank.nz/backtesting-cryptocurrency-trading-with-
bigquery/)

